# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] Comment activer la compression Gzip  ?

## yann591

Bonjour,

Je cherche  activez la compression Gzip de mon IIS 7, pour de meilleur performance sur mon site web.
J'ai trouv la manip  faire mais je ne trouve pas le fichier MetaBase.xml et ni le dossier AdminScripts..Besoins d'un coup de pouce. Je suis sous win server 2008 r2.

1) Arrt de IIS

2) Aller en commande DOS puis aller dans c:\inetpub\AdminScripts

3) Excution de :

Le gain de temps sur le chargement d'une page est trs intressant !

Si vous avez un IIS Franais et non Anglais, dans les lignes d'instructions de (3), remplacer "filters" par "filtres"

CSCRIPT.EXE ADSUTIL.VBS SET W3SVC/filters/compression/DEFLATE/HcScriptFileExtensions "ASP" "dll" "exe" "aspx" "axd"
ajoute dans MetaBase.xml la gestion des fichiers de scripts AXD et ASPX  pour la mthode DEFLATE

CSCRIPT.EXE ADSUTIL.VBS SET W3SVC/filters/compression/gzip/HcScriptFileExtensions "ASP" "dll" "exe" "aspx" "axd"
ajoute dans MetaBase.xml la gestion des fichiers de scripts AXD et ASPX  pour la mthode GZIP

CSCRIPT.EXE ADSUTIL.VBS SET W3SVC/filters/compression/DEFLATE/HcFileExtensions "htm" "js" "css" "html" "text"
ajoute dans MetaBase.xml la gestion des fichiers "standards" JS et CSS  pour DEFLATE

CSCRIPT.EXE ADSUTIL.VBS SET W3SVC/filters/compression/gzip/HcFileExtensions "htm" "js" "css" "html" "text"
ajoute dans MetaBase.xml la gestion des fichiers "standards" JS et CSS  pour GZIP

 4) Redmarrage de IIS

----------


## suchiwa

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche  activez la compression Gzip de mon IIS 7, pour de meilleur performance sur mon site web.
> J'ai trouv la manip  faire mais je ne trouve pas le fichier MetaBase.xml et ni le dossier AdminScripts..Besoins d'un coup de pouce. Je suis sous win server 2008 r2.
> 
> 1) Arrt de IIS
> 
> 2) Aller en commande DOS puis aller dans c:\inetpub\AdminScripts
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Es tu sure d'tre sous IIS 7 ? Car appcmd est mieux adapt  tes besoins :

Tape ceci
C:\> appcmd set config /section : ?

Sur le site de iis.net, tu  plein de ressources pour t'aiguiller, tape le mot cl Gzip

Vincent

----------


## yann591

oui oui je suis sous iis7, c'est bon j'ai trouv mon bonheur, si a peux aider quelqu'un :
http://weblogs.asp.net/owscott/archi...-how-much.aspx

----------


## suchiwa

> oui oui je suis sous iis7, c'est bon j'ai trouv mon bonheur, si a peux aider quelqu'un :
> http://weblogs.asp.net/owscott/archi...-how-much.aspx


Bonjour,

Je savais qu'il y avait la compression static et dynamique, et le site parle de 11 niveaux de compression.



```
Both IIS6 and IIS7 allow 11 levels of compression (actually 'Off' and 10 levels of 'On').  The goal for this post is to compare the various levels and see the impact of each.
```

Son scnario est bien dlimit 




> To find out the bandwidth savings for the different compression levels, contrast them against the performance impact on the system and come up with a recommended configuration.


Je comprends a conclusion, cependant je ne vois pas  quel niveau la compression joue son role :




> My recommendation is, first and foremost, to make sure that you haven't forgotten to enable dynamic compression.  In almost all cases it's well worth it, unless bandwidth is free for you and you run your servers very hot (on CPU).  Since bandwidth is so much more expensive than CPU, moving forward I'll be suggesting 4 for dynamic and 9 for static to get the best balance of compression and system utilization.  At this setting, I can set and forget for the most part, although when I run into a situation when a server runs hot, I'll be sure to experiment with compression turned off to see what impact compression has in that situation.


Ma question,  quoi correspondent les diffrents niveaux de compression ? L'agressivit, le taux de compression ?
0 je compresse peu, 9 je compresse beaucoup donc mon CPU est  plein rgime ?

Je ne me souviens pas avoir eu besoin de mettre une valeur pour activer la compression, seulement un boolen "true" ou "false"...

Vincent

----------

